# Got some cool pics of my dogs



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Right firstly im no photographer, all i use is my point and click, but i got this new Sony one the other day and i was getting used to it just taking pics of the dogs while they tried to kill any other wiled life or any thing else that moved with in a mile radius 

But i got a few good ones, the misses has been winging for ages to get some canvases done with prints of the dogs (im actually owed aload for free off a mate i help with a car but i just dont have time to bother)

Any way i thought they where pretty good for just point and clicks, i wish i had had it set to a bigger pic size as then i could of got a cool crop out of jake (the tiny one) jumping out the bushes 

Spike:










Jake:





































This is what happens if your a rat, rabbit or fesant (in this case i just threw a stone) and you wander on there turf :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

haha cool pics!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Cracking pics mate, Jake and my Stella would get on well I think( she is a mini too)


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

The picture of Spike on the farm equipment is fantastic!

Was Jake at your open-day thing earlier in the year? I think I remember him.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ thanks, yep jake was the one hiding food under everyones cars then running around like a loon when all the cars went an his stash was all out in the open :lol:



swordjo said:


> Cracking pics mate, Jake and my Stella would get on well I think( she is a mini too)


Mate how old is your Stella? Jake is 2 and still tiny, im looking for another tiny Jack to mat him with, loads of people want him to mate with there jacks but there all big dogs and it defetes the object, he is proper tiny, and probubly the best behaved Jack ever, walks off lead every where, is good with people and even with other dogs (and thats rare for a jack)

If you want to bread you dog, give me a bell, i dont want any money, it just as to be the right dog for him, hes got standards and all that  :lol:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

james b said:


> ^^ thanks, yep jake was the one hiding food under everyones cars then running around like a loon when all the cars went an his stash was all out in the open :lol:


My gf wanted to take him home :lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

:lol:

She is only 6 months so not quite ready for breeding yet (not sure if the missus wants her to have puppies either). The pics I take of her always make her look bigger than she is but she does look a tiny bit bigger than Jake. She has not grown any in the last month and has small paws so I doubt very much if she will get bigger.

Have a look at http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/ as you can look for other breeders in your area (and there are loads of Mini's on there too) He should stud out for £150 a 'pop' too :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nar i dont like breaders, they dont treat the mums or pups nice, im in no rush to bread him, just as and when some one with a nice dog comes along, like i said im not after any $$$ for it, its more for his enjoyment, having said that i aint about to start helping them or any of that [email protected] either LOL


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

pdv40 said:


> My gf wanted to take him home :lol:


I know every one wants to steel him, but no one want poor old spike, i think it may be to do with the fact he tries to bite people LOL


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Nar i dont like breaders, they dont treat the mums or pups nice, im in no rush to bread him, just as and when some one with a nice dog comes along, like i said im not after any $$$ for it, its more for his enjoyment, having said that i aint about to start helping them or any of that [email protected] either LOL


I know what you mean, which is why we are still in two minds whether to breed Stella or not. I think it's unfair if you don't keep atleast one of the pups, but we just don't have the time to deal with a litter.

It's enough work looking after her :lol:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cracking photos... Good choice of names as well.
We had Jacks when I was younger - one called Jake. We've now got Stella who's a terrier cross.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

hahahah i love super dog pics... brilliant


----------

